# Another kayak cobia story



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=39725&posts=17

Here's another one for ya. This one involves a king too. I'm going to need to get a kayak asap.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that is the prettiest damn picture i have ever laid eyes on


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

pretty impressive with old rusty hooks and no gaff.


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Kinda makes ya want to rust some hooks and move to Florida.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

bassassasin said:


> Kinda makes ya want to rust some hooks and move to Florida.


No doubt. I've been a Va shore and now kayak fishermen all my life and nothing here on shore or yak compares to what I saw in Florida. This is why I go there once a week every year. This is the same spot where I saw our poster Emanuel get married last year.

www.sebastianinletdistrict.com.


Check out the fishing report. They have some fishery.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, thanks for reminding me of that fiasco. :--| 
I do miss that place, can't wait until the day I retire and move somewhere like Sebastian and fish, all the time.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Sorry man. I didn't know that was the ex you were talking about.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

That there is a pretty picture.


----------

